# New here



## MSThrowaway (Oct 4, 2021)

Feeling a little numb. Hope I can get some advice.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Welcome! I hope you find what you are looking for here.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

we are open to listen and provide our collective experiences with you


----------

